# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Guild Wars 2] Craft, composants et échanges

## SetaSensei

**** Disclaimer ****Ce topic a pour but de désengorger le topic général GW2.
Il se peut qu'il soit fermé pour cause de désertion des utilisateurs.

Il n'y a *aucune garantie que celui-ci restera en vie plus de 15 jours, ni qu'une sous section du jeu verra le jour* (ni maintenant ni dans un avenir incertain).

Vous ne comprenez pas comment ça marche.
Vous avez besoin d'un composant pour passer 150 dans votre métier.
Vous avez une soudaine envie de gâteaux +1% de dégâts.

C'est ici qu'on en parle.

*"Je veux crafter la super arme légendaire ! Pour faire comme Sasuke dans Drangon Ball, je regarde le mangasse tous les jours sur game nolife."*

maximelene vous explique :




> Vous vous demandiez comment crafter une arme légendaire ? La réponse !
> 
> Histoire de vous donner un ordre d'idée un peu plus clair, voici la liste complète des composants totaux (donc en prenant en compte les objets intermédiaires à crafter) pour Le Rêveur, l'arc court légendaire :
> 
> Partie variable (composants différents en fonction de l'arme)
> L'amant de rage (actuellement 35po à l'HV),
> 250 Planches en bois ancien,
> 250 Planches en bois ancestral,
> 250 Planches en bois primitif,
> ...



Les liens utiles :

*Jerich's Guild Wars 2 Crafting Guide* (EN) : http://gaiscioch.com/tavern/guildwar...ost_35198.html
*Carte des localisations de composants* (EN) : http://gw2craftmap.bteamgaming.com/
*Liste mise à jour des spots de rondins en bois ancien (ancient wood log) et les minerais d'orichalque (orichalcum ore)* (EN) : https://plus.google.com/115585473788741320864/posts (merci exta)
*Guides de crafting 1-400* (EN) : http://www.gw2wiz.com/index.php/cg1400menu (section "Crafting Guides") (merci Kayato)

----------


## Aghora

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thEi8eSIGUo&t=6m7s

Je cherche de la jute. Plein. Cause : à la traine dans mon métier de tailleur (45/75) alors que je suis niveau 25, obligé de farmer les zones bas levels et je reviens souvent broucouille. En retour, je peux fabriquer des armures légères ou des améliorations style +20 pts de vie, et + si aff. Contact IG Aghora.

Sinon, je voudrais bien fabriquer ce truc, mais il y a un des éléments ("crystal sliver") que je ne sais pas où trouver.

----------


## ouk

Aghora, indique ton pseudo sur GW2 ::): 

Il m'en reste un peu je crois.

----------


## Aghora

> Aghora, indique ton pseudo sur GW2
> 
> Il m'en reste un peu je crois.


Il l'est indiqué.

----------


## Oldnoobie

Bonjour, heureux de trouver ce topic, je me pose une question : est-il viable de faire assumer divers métiers à 4 rerolls ? 
Je m'explique : mon élém tailleuse-maître-queux ramène des trucs utiles pour artificier, or elle aimerait bien une grosse baguette, qu'un reroll artificier-tanneur pourrait lui crafter. De même que ce reroll pourrait lui tanner le cuir dont elle aura ptet besoin ensuite en couture. Tout ça est bien sympa mais compliqué par le très faible espace de stockage des persos et de la banque commune. Malgré des petites bourses supplémentaires, je me demande si je n'ai pas intérêt à rester maîtresse queue et tailleuse, et revendre les compos inutiles (pour que dalle aux PNJ en raison de l'HV en maintenance...sniff), plutôt que de me faire suer à gérer simultanément plusieurs métiers. D'ailleurs, un reroll peut-il monter son métier sans XP ? ou son faible niveau bloquera t-il son avancée de métier à un moment ? (cf Wow pas moyen de faire une mule avec des métiers HL).

----------


## Marty

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thEi8eSIGUo&t=6m7s
> 
> Je cherche de la jute. Plein. Cause : à la traine dans mon métier de tailleur (45/75) alors que je suis niveau 25, obligé de farmer les zones bas levels et je reviens souvent broucouille. En retour, je peux fabriquer des armures légères ou des améliorations style +20 pts de vie, et + si aff. Contact IG Aghora.
> 
> Sinon, je voudrais bien fabriquer ce truc, mais il y a un des éléments ("crystal sliver") que je ne sais pas où trouver.


Tiens je me demandais comment voir si on était à la traine ou pas par rapport à son level dans les métiers.
Première fois que j'essaye vraiment l’artisanat dans un MMO. Souvent ca me saoule assez vite. Là, sans les recettes à découvrir, je crois que j'aurais déjà lâché l'affaire.

Si quelqu'un a un petit guide de comment faire son artisanat intelligemment je suis preneur.

----------


## mrFish

> Bonjour, heureux de trouver ce topic, je me pose une question : est-il viable de faire assumer divers métiers à 4 rerolls ? 
> Je m'explique : mon élém tailleuse-maître-queux ramène des trucs utiles pour artificier, or elle aimerait bien une grosse baguette, qu'un reroll artificier-tanneur pourrait lui crafter. De même que ce reroll pourrait lui tanner le cuir dont elle aura ptet besoin ensuite en couture. Tout ça est bien sympa mais compliqué par* le très faible espace de stockage des persos et de la banque commune.* Malgré des petites bourses supplémentaires, je me demande si je n'ai pas intérêt à rester maîtresse queue et tailleuse, et revendre les compos inutiles (pour que dalle aux PNJ en raison de l'HV en maintenance...sniff), plutôt que de me faire suer à gérer simultanément plusieurs métiers. D'ailleurs, un reroll peut-il monter son métier sans XP ? ou son faible niveau bloquera t-il son avancée de métier à un moment ? (cf Wow pas moyen de faire une mule avec des métiers HL).


Wat ?
Inventaire > Roue Dentée (AKA Option) > Envoyer les collectibles en banques.

Les compo se stock dans un espace à part de la banque et on peut faire un stack max de 250 (après il est toujours possible de foutre les ressources en trop dans sa banque normal).
Les seuls compo de craft qu'on peut pas stock de cette façon c'est les compo intermédiaire, genre les doublures en tailleur ou certains compo de bouffe.

Un reroll peu monter ses niveaux de craft sans monter de niveau, y a pas de limite, c'est juste que tu devras passer par ton main ou le comptoir pour les compo vu que l'accès a des zones plus haut lv te sera difficile avec ton reroll bas niveau.

Généralement on essaye de prendre des crafts qui mangent pas les ressources des uns et des autres. La cuisine c'est top parce qu'elle a ses propres conso, par contre c'est assez dépensier (argent et karma) et faut pas mal se balader pour trouver tout les compo. Et puis faut prévoir des sacs 10 slots hein vu la quantité de compo a mélanger pour découvrir les recettes.
Personnellement j'ai monter les 100 premiers niveaux très rapidement et là c'est plus dur, mais en même temps je suis pas sorti des zones 1-15  ::P: 

Donc Cuisine + n'importe quoi ça marche bien.
Bijoutier + Travail cuir / Tailleur aussi ça marche bien, l'un va utiliser du métal et les gemmes, l'autres le cuir et le tissu.

Après tu peux même ruser, faire Armurier et Forgeron, en armurier tu vas utiliser ton minerai pour pex et en forgeron ton bois et un peu de minerai pour faire des masses ou des lances.

A part ça la procédure pour bien pex c'est : Faire des grosses séries de raffinage des ressources de base (minerai, bois, jute, cuir) puis regarder les recettes de base que tu possèdes, craft des élements de base (lame et manche pour une épée par exemple), fabriquer un compo spécial genre pour les armes tu créés un goujon avec du bois que tu vas mixé avec une ressource rares comme du sang des écailles, etc, et cet item tu le mélanges avec les éléments de base de ton objet dans la fenetre de découverte et bam tu vas découvrir une  nouvelle recette et tu gagnes le double de point.
Tu répète le processus jusqu'à découvrir toutes les recettes (ou jusqu'au prochain palier qui débloquera de nouvelle possibilités !) et voilà.

Pour finir un référence, ce guide très bien fait sur le craft : http://gaiscioch.com/tavern/guildwar...ost_35198.html

----------


## Tomaka17

Histoire d'alimenter le topic : http://www.guildwars2guru.com/news/7...ys-and-feasts/
Ce matin je me suis fabriqué la recette du distributeur de cookies histoire de me la péter rigoler un peu, mais au final ça m'a coûté 2,25po et une vingtaine de mystic coins
Du coup maintenant je songe plus à la vendre cher (genre 5po) qu'à l'apprendre

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

Un graphique des recettes de cuisine (*SPOIL* pour les puristes qu'ils veulent rien découvrir)

----------


## Setzer

Si ca peut aider certains d'entre vous, la map est bien foutue même si les infos ne sont pas forcément toutes justes (la localisation des pets me semble pas super précise par exemple).

http://gw2cartographers.com/

----------


## Yeuss

> la localisation des pets me semble pas super précise par exemple


J'ai eu beaucoup de mal à comprendre cette phrase  ::P: 

Merci pour le lien, elle est pas mal cette carte.

----------


## MrGr33N

> Tiens je me demandais comment voir si on était à la traine ou pas par rapport à son level dans les métiers.


Un truc tout con pour savoir où tu en est : Tu divise le niveau de ton métier par 5 et tu compare au niveau de ton personnage.

----------


## Setzer

> J'ai eu beaucoup de mal à comprendre cette phrase


Oui j'ai hésité à mettre "animaux de compagnie" mais ça aurait eu beaucoup moins de sel(les)  ::P:

----------


## Amoilesmobs

The carte pour les ressources. Si je l'avais eu sous la main plus tôt celle là ...

http://gw2craftmap.bteamgaming.com/

----------


## Setzer

Faut créer un compte pour que les ressources s'affichent?

----------


## Aghora

Oui chez moi non plus rien ne s'affiche.

----------


## alegria unknown

C'est buggué, le gars bosse dessus. 




> Resolving Marker Load issue. Will try to get it working ASAP. Follow @bteamgaming to get an update when the new version goes live! Sorry for the slow down! we'll get you crafting again, even faster this time ASAP.


A moi salades, patates et topinambours  :Bave:

----------


## Antarion

Il est possible de combiner ses teintures à la forge mystique. source

----------


## MisterJ

Pour les toiles de jutes, ça marche comme les cuirs, dès que je récupère une pièce d'armure en tissu ou en cuir(même blanche), je la recycle. Ca en plus de chopper des sacs et autres trucs du genre, ça permet d'en récupérer un peu plus.

J'ai en permanence dans mes sacs au moins 2x15 nécessaires de recyclage. Y'a juste les armes et armures lourdes que je revends (quand ça m'interesse pas) pour récupérer un peu d'argent (vu le bois et le minerai qu'on trouve en quantité, c'est pas rentable de recycler je trouve).

Moi mon problème, en tant qu'ingénieur, j'ai pris travail du cuir et chasseur. Comme ça, je me fais mes armures et mes flingues. Le souci, c'est que j'ai besoin des mêmes compos bleu pour ces deux métiers (flacon de sang, griffes, écailles, totem).... du coup, c'est ça qui me limite dans la montée de mes deux métiers. 

J'ai pu recoller à mon lvl (55) mais avant de pouvoir me faire des craft lvl 50, je portais du lvl 35-40...

Mon avis sur la remarque de Oldnoobie: oui, ça doit être faisable de monter d'autres métiers en parallèle.Si justement ce métier n'utilise pas les mêmes compos bleu que je cite ci dessus, ça peu le faire. Le minerai se trouve en quantité (comme le bois), donc on arrive assez vite à faire un petit stock pour monter son métier avec son 1er perso et après faire du stock suffisant pour pouvoir fournir à un reroll pour un autre métier.

Cuisine est un peu à part effectivement parce que faut des brouettes de compos pour le monter. Mais comme tous les persos peuvent récolter, c'est pas déconnant non plus.

----------


## Malakit

Seta, serait il possible que tu nous mette les différents lien utile sur le 1er post? En rajoutant ce guide qui a comme plus gros défaut d'être en anglais.

----------


## Fredk

> Seta, serait il possible que tu nous mette les différents lien utile sur le 1er post? En rajoutant ce guide qui a comme plus gros défaut d'être en anglais.


Il est tout de même bien bien clair, ce sujet, même en anglais  ::):

----------


## Malakit

Ouais mais bon, pour un néophyte comme moi autant lire un paragraphe ca va, autant vue la taille du guide un moment ca fait mal à la tête!

----------


## Metalink

Venant de up 400 en travailleur du cuir, (vous pouvez mp Metalink.1538 IG si jamais vous avez besoin de quelque chose  :;):  ) je m'apprête à craft mon stuf exotique, et j'ai donc une petite question !
Où est-ce qu'on trouve les compos levels 400 ?! Je parle des flacons de sang et autre, évidement, puisque les mobs level 80 ne dropent que du 300-325 ... J'ai lu sur Guildhead ici qu'on pouvait en avoir avec la forge mystique, mais est-ce bien la seule solution ?
Si oui, j'ai pas fini mon set  :tired:

----------


## Darknight670

Je suis cook 400 je peux vous faire ce que vous voulez contre compos

Je cherche un wpeaonsmith 400 pour me faire 5 Orichalcum Sword Hilt + 5 Orichalcum Sword Blade

----------


## Maximelene

Oh, un topic du craft que j'avais raté !  ::): 

Pour information, si certains sont intéressés, je peux crafter n'importe quelle pièce d'armure intermédiaire exotique de niveau 80 (donc stats "parfaites"), avec les combinaisons de caractéristiques suivantes (la première caractéristique est la plus élevée des 3) :

Puissance, Dégâts critiques, Précision
Dégâts des conditions, Puissance, Vitalité
Puissance des soins, Puissance, Robustesse
Découverte de magie, Puissance, Précision
Robustesse, Puissance, Précision
Précision, Dégât des conditions, Puissance

Comptez 2po la pièce d'armure, ou fournissez les composants (ce qui devrait vous revenir à 2po  :;):  ). N'hésitez pas à me /w (Ulya Stoneseeker)  :;): 




> Où est-ce qu'on trouve les compos levels 400 ?!


Soit de la transmutation à la forge mystique, soit rarement sur des mobs de niveau 80  :;):

----------


## Metalink

> Soit de la transmutation à la forge mystique, soit rarement sur des mobs de niveau 80


Donc tu confirme ce que je ne voulais pas lire :D
C'est parti pour le farm des flacons de sangs level 300 <O/

----------


## Aerth

Ça marche comment pour upgrader des composants à la forge mystique d'ailleurs ?

----------


## Voodoo EngeO

J'ai trouvé sur YouTube un guide qui permet de monter son craft Maître-queux jusqu'à 400 de façon apparemment assez rapide et facile.

Il y est dit que c'est tellement facile à faire, et les ingrédients tellement faciles à se procurer que ça pourrait devenir nerfé avec le temps; si certains l'ont déjà testé, approuvent-ils ce guide? Pour ma part, je m'en occuperai dès que j'aurai assez de sous pour m'y consacrer.

----------


## Zepolak

Il y a effectivement un paquet de composants qu'on peut se procurer contre du karmas pas cher. Je pensais que les recettes étaient ainsi faites pour nécessiter à chaque fois au moins un item qui se drop. 
Si ce n'est pas le cas, éh bien... Éh bien j'allais de toute façon m'intéresser à la question par moi-même pour minimiser le coût.

Donc que tu utilises ce manuel Youtube (que je n'ai pas regardé, je veux chercher par moi-même) ou que tu cherches par toi-même, ouais, le résultat final sera peu ou prou le même. Est-ce qu'il y a un risque de voir Anet modifier les recettes, ou enlever certains ingrédients des vendeurs de karma, je ne sais pas.

----------


## Maderone

Hum attention à l'exploit... On a vu des gens se faire bannir pour avoir trouvé des stratégies qui marchent un peu trop bien  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

> - Les exotiques loots de 0 à 5 ectos.


0 à 3  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

> 0 à 3


C'est pas les rares de 0 à 3 ?

----------


## Korbeil

rare: 0 à 3
exotiques: 0 à 5

source: http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Ecto

----------


## Maximelene

Auuuuuuuuu temps pour moi !  ::P:

----------


## dragou

Petite rectification pour la légendaire, il faudra en moyenne 339 points de compétences si vous utilisez pierres philo afin de faire les trèfles.
Bien entendu ca varie selon votre chance ^^

(pour ceux qui ont du mal avec les calculs et ne voient pas d'ou vient le 339 :  
- 200 pour l'eclat de pierre
- 77 trèfles avec 6 pierres philo par trèfle = 462 pierres philo = 46.2 points de comp mais chances d'avoir le trèfle : 1/3 => 46.2 x 3 = 138.6 )


Maintenant concernant le recyclage, ce qui serait vraiment intéressant c'est de savoir le taux de chance d'avoir les 0-1-2-3 ectos

----------


## Ptit gras

Sur les "rares" niveau 75+, le dernier calcul faisait état de 0.7 ecto/item.

----------


## dragou

par contre qui saurait m'expliquer ceci ? 

http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/19721

une opa, un changement du drop gold?

----------


## SetaSensei

20 PA l'ecto, c'est ce que j'ai toujours plus ou moins payé à l'époque où j'en achetais pas mal.

C'est peut être lié à l'event et les gens qui claquaient surtout leur pognon pour les items de celui ci plutôt qu'en ectos.

----------


## Maderone

Bah le cours des ecto a baissé jusqu'à 12-13 pa unité. Je sais pas trop ce qu'il s'est passé pour que ça remonte autant.

Ce que je me disais c'est que plus le jeu allait avancer dans le temps plus les gens allaient récupérer d'ecto. Donc en vendre plus, donc baisse des prix. Mais peut être que les gens se sont dit "on loot plus d'ecto ok, mais les gens ont quand même de plus en plus de gold, donc on garde le même prix".

----------


## zakmuk

Ils commencent à bannir plein de bots depuis un/deux jours donc les prix montent beaucoup pour pas mal de choses.

https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...-Market-Shifts

C'est possible que des gens jouent sur le marché avec cette vague de ban (on ne sait pas si ça monte par un manque d'offre ou si la demande a beaucoup monté temporairement).

----------


## SetaSensei

Y a de ça aussi Maderone.

Mais en regardant d'un peu plus près le graphe, ça a l'air quand même sacrément bien lié à l'event.
Ca plus les gens qui font de la spéculation sur le comptoir (i.e. racheter les items pas cher pour les revendre à leurs prix), c'est presque logique en fait.

----------


## dragou

Quand on regarde de plus prêt, c'est surtout du fait qu'il y a de moins en moins d'offre.
Si on prend le 30 octobre il y avait 23000offres
Si on regarde le 7 novembre, a peine 5700 ....

Donc soit les gens gardent leur ecto, soit on en drop bien moins

----------


## SetaSensei

Sinon, maintenant que j'ai mon arc court mystique, reste plus qu'à faire le flingue.

C'est dommage que la dague de la forge ne soit pas axée critiques. Il ne me reste plus que cette arme (x2  :tired:  ) à faire. Vu que j'ai eu la chatte de récupérer une épée exo +power +precision +crit quand j'ai terminé Malchor's Leap  ::trollface::  .

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est pas le drop qui a réduit, c'est juste qu'il y a eu une vague de bans de bots en début de semaine. Apparemment ils sont passés à la vitesse supérieure.
Les prix des ectos montent en flèche, ainsi que tous les matériaux T5 et T6.

----------


## Arkane Derian

C'est une combinaison de plein de choses. Pendant l'event on avait :

- Masse de bots 

- Surbabondance de l'ecto dû au fait que la grosse majorité des joueurs ont atteint les dernières maps et obtenus beaucoup de rares/exos qu'ils ont recyclé

- Les premiers joueurs partis sont revenus pour l'event

Tout ça combiné, on s'est retrouvé avec une quantité d'ecto disponibles artificiellement élevée. Maintenant que l'event est fini, que des joueurs sont repartis et que les bots se font dégager par paquet de trouze milles, l'ecto repart en flèche vu que la demande, elle, ne cesse de croître. Et le phénomène est valable pour tous les matériaux de dernier niveau vu que les joueurs toujours présents cherchent à s'équiper en full exotique.

Bref, amis spéculateurs, vous avez de beaux jours devant vous !

----------


## Maximelene

Moi ce qui me fait marrer, c'est la vitesse à laquelle ça remonte. C'est très loin d'être une lente remontée quand même, et c'est bien la preuve que l'ecto est vraiment *le* matériau d'artisanat dont tout le monde a besoin.

----------


## Vroum

Bonne nouvelle, ça compensera la baisse de l'orichalque.  ::):

----------


## Guitou

> Sur les "rares" niveau 75+, le dernier calcul faisait état de 0.7 ecto/item.


Avec le kit du lion noir ?

----------


## Ptit gras

Je crois que c'était avec un kit doré.

----------


## Zepolak

> Moi ce qui me fait marrer, c'est la vitesse à laquelle ça remonte. C'est très loin d'être une lente remontée quand même, et c'est bien la preuve que l'ecto est vraiment *le* matériau d'artisanat dont tout le monde a besoin.


Y a un effet de spéculation. Le prix de l'ecto va forcément monter à un maximum du fait de conditions décrites par Arkane puis rebaisser un peu.

La question est : quand est-ce que le pic aura lieu, et à quel prix ça va se stabiliser. 

Dans un environnement très hautement spéculatif comme l'hôtel de vente de GW2, faut vraiment pas s'étonner de fortes variation de prix.

----------


## Korbeil

Les bans de bots ont aussi aidé à faire augmenter le prix de l'ecto hein  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'ai pas tout compris (surtout les 500 récompenses WvW, je suis mal) mais rassurez-moi, elles ont des supers stats de la mort qui tue ces armes légendaires ?
Parce que niveau skin, je suis assez déçue de ceux des élémentalistes ...

Sinon je suis lvl 72, et bientôt 73, ce qui semble vouloir dire que je pourrai vous aider à farmer Orr si un groupe de canards y va. J'essaie de donner des sous à la guilde quand j'en touche, mais je ne peux malheureusement pas jouer autant que je le voudrais ^^'

----------


## Arkane Derian

> J'ai pas tout compris (surtout les 500 récompenses WvW, je suis mal) mais rassurez-moi, elles ont des supers stats de la mort qui tue ces armes légendaires ?


Absolument...pas ! Simplement quelques points de plus en dégâts et sur les bonus de stats. Par contre, il ne faut pas se contenter des aperçus pour les armes légendaires. Il ne faut pas hésiter à chercher des vidéos pour les voir en actions car il y a beaucoup d'effets supplémentaires lorsqu'on les utilise.

----------


## Tynril

Les stats des légendaires sont les mêmes que les exotiques. Eh ouais, c'est juste pour la frime.  :Cigare: 

Edit: Ah, t'es sûr Arkane? J'étais persuadé que les stats étaient strictement les mêmes.

----------


## Ptit gras

Pour les dégâts de base, c'est les même +1 dégât.
Pour les différentes stats c'est les même +1.
En gros.

----------


## SetaSensei

> J'ai pas tout compris (surtout les 500 récompenses WvW, je suis mal) mais rassurez-moi, elles ont des supers stats de la mort qui tue ces armes légendaires ?
> Parce que niveau skin, je suis assez déçue de ceux des élémentalistes ...
> 
> Sinon je suis lvl 72, et bientôt 73, ce qui semble vouloir dire que je pourrai vous aider à farmer Orr si un groupe de canards y va. J'essaie de donner des sous à la guilde quand j'en touche, mais je ne peux malheureusement pas jouer autant que je le voudrais ^^'


Je pense que le prochain farm se fera dans la zone 70-80 enneigée (en tout cas si c'est moi qui monte l'event).
Ca changera un peu d'ambiance et gérer un groupe de 20-25 joueurs PvE sur 3 zones, c'est super relou.  ::ninja::

----------


## olih

> Je pense que le prochain farm se fera dans la zone 70-80 enneigée (en tout cas si c'est moi qui monte l'event).
> Ca changera un peu d'ambiance et gérer un groupe de 20-25 joueurs PvE sur 3 zones, c'est super relou.


L'avantage dans cette zone, c'est qu'on drop autre chose que des os anciens  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Setzer

Ouais mais bon quand je vois que l'arc long légendaire donne des bonus de vitalité et robustesse, ça ne me fait pas rêver :/

----------


## Maximelene

En même temps tu fais un légendaire pour son skin, pas pour ses 3 points de stats bonus. Du coup, t'as plus qu'à le transmuter sur un exotique à 2po qui a les stats que tu veux.

----------


## Setzer

Il conserve les effets grphiques après transmut? (arc en ciel  :Bave:  )

----------


## Ptit gras

Tu transmutes l'apparence du légendaire dans les stats du "bon", donc oui.

----------


## Maximelene

Évidemment.

----------


## Setzer

Dans la mesure ou il perd son appellation "légendaire" avec la transmutation, la conservation des bonus graphiques inhérents n'allait pas de soit.

Merci donc pour ta réponse Ptit Gras  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Les "bonus graphiques" sont liés au skin, pas à la couleur du nom de l'objet. Et, comme pour tous les objets avec de tels "bonus graphiques", la transmutation de l'apparence les transmute eux aussi.

----------


## Ptit gras

Hier sur mumble j'ai appris qu'Elespada avait réussit à avoir un précurseur de légendaire. Je ne sais pas si tu lis ce topic mais c'était de la chance ou t'as trouvé une recette miracle ?  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

> Hier sur mumble j'ai appris qu'Elespada avait réussit à avoir un précurseur de légendaire. Je ne sais pas si tu lis ce topic mais c'était de la chance ou t'as trouvé une recette miracle ?


4 jaunes dans la forge mystique.

Loto.

Mais il continue de jouer, il va tout perdre  ::trollface::

----------


## TheMothMan

Pour les runes en pve et WvW, par exemple la rune de l'aigle majeure.
http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Major_Rune_of_the_Eagle

Il existe vraiment aucune recette ?
Parce que ça coute cher, et en essayant de l'avoir avec la forge mystique c'est pas évident non plus.

Les armes légendaires j'y pense même pas, impossible.  ::|:

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'aimerai bien savoir quels jaune il a mis.
Les mêmes jaunes ?
Ou des jaunes au pif ?

On ne peut pas crafter les runes ???

----------


## Arkane Derian

> J'aimerai bien savoir quels jaune il a mis.
> Les mêmes jaunes ?
> Ou des jaunes au pif ?
> 
> On ne peut pas crafter les runes ???


Certaines sont craftables, mais ce ne sont évidemment pas les plus recherchées/utiles.

----------


## Gordor

Bon, j'ai beau chercher, je ne comprend pas la hausse de prix sur les totems ouvragés
Il y a 2 semaines je les payais 2 a 3 silver, aujourd'hui 16 et c'est déjà monté a 24

en mattant GW2spidy je n'explique pas la disparition soudaine, le premier novembre à 23h, de 5000 totems ouvragés (a priori après un patch), a part une intervention d'Arenanet sur le stock ...
stock qui n'est jamais vraiment remonté, prix qui s'est enflammé

Je connais la théorie sur les bans de bots, sauf que ce phénomène ne touche que 2 ressources T6 (griffes dans mes souvenirs), les autres n'ayant pas subies la même inflation

Ca m'embête, j'aime la puissance des soins  ::):

----------


## Ptit gras

Les os et les griffes ne montent pas car ultra farmées à Orr. Les totems/écailles/sang prennent cher car personne ne regarde en dehors de Plinx.

----------


## Gordor

hum ... ok pour os et griffes, mais ca n'explique pas la mystérieuse disparition de 5000 totems ouvragés, plaf

----------


## Maximelene

S'ils ont été mis en vente par des bots, Anet les a probablement retiré du marché.

----------


## Ptit gras

Ou tout simplement que la demande a été constante alors que l'offre non à cause de ce ban  ::P:

----------


## Gordor

y'a des comportements vraiment étrange sur l'HV, le coup du power trader a 500po en demande, je n'ai pas bien compris ce qu'il foutait la hier soir
http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/20764
et a priori il s'est vendu ... (ou le mec a retiré sa demande)

Comment un mec peut mettre 500 po la dedans ? 

si j'avais un esprit tordu je penserais a Arenanet qui pousse à la consommation de coffre du lion noir. Et vu que je n'ai pas l'esprit tordu, je ne le pense pas, mais ca me semblerait foutrement tentant pour une société avec un tel business model de faire ce genre d'actions ciblées non ?

---------- Post added at 18h02 ---------- Previous post was at 18h00 ----------




> Ou tout simplement que la demande a été constante alors que l'offre non à cause de ce ban


non ce n'est pas ca, si tu mattes le graph, les 5000 on disparu lors d'un temps mort du serveur, tout d'un coup, pas de baisse régulière du stock

----------


## Ptit gras

Les 500po sur ce bonus c'était un troll parce que c'est un item qui est présent dans la database (donc les logs) mais pas encore sorti en jeu. Du coup tu peux faire une demande, personne ne pourra y accéder. C'est comme le citron à 350po.

Un trader en herbe se sera occupé d'acheter 5000 totems pour spike le marché sur une heure et revendre.

----------


## Gordor

le bonus a été rajouté dans un patch du 7 novembre, donc il doit être en jeu
Le citron existe en jeu hein ... 

et non je ne suis pas parano mais je joue a alt minds en ce moment  ::):

----------


## Arkane Derian

De toute façon, Anet a bien précisé à plusieurs reprises sur le forum officiel (notamment via leur économiste qui participe à des discussions très intéressantes) que l'HV n'était pas un marché libre. Ils interviennent dessus s'il le jugent nécessaire.

En ce qui concerne la disparition de ces totems, je penche plus, comme Maximelene, pour l'effacement des possessions d'un ou de bots. Le prix des totems était de toute façon complètement ridicule, je trouve le prix actuel plus en adéquation avec l'utilisation des joueurs. Et c'est un gardien qui en a besoin pour crafter qui dit ça.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Le plus rentable reste le commerce de lodestones, tu achète des lodestones T5 tu les transmute en une lodestone T6 et tu la revends .
> Certaines lodestones ont des benef de 20-30s !


Merci. Sais-tu quels sont les noyaux qui dropent le plus et la zone qui va avec ?  :<_<: 
Faut que je fasse des sous ! 
J'ai toujours été pauvre, même pas de quoi donner à la caisse de guilde, c'est la misère. Il faut que ça change ! Je fais pas des masses de donjons, je devrais. Surtout qu'en général ça se passe plutôt bien :gardieninside:
Dès que j'en ai un peu ça part dans des bijoux ou des orbes pour optimiser les stats puisque j'ai tendance à chercher l'équilibre parfait. Si tant est qu'il existe. 
Seul truc que j'ai crafté c'est Naegling parce c'était accessible et que j'ai eu un coup de coeur.
Surtout que en plus de devoir compléter mes bijoux, maintenant c'est le pendentif triforge et les runes de Divinité qui me font de l'oeil. Mais j'ai pas encore mis mon nez dans les nouveaux items et stats du dernier patch.

----------


## Skiant

Bon, si j'veux me faire un stuff magic find à pas (trop) cher, je prends les runes de pirate et je tape ça sur une armure avec les insignes d'explorateur, je présume ?

----------


## olih

Ouais.
5 de pirates (le 6e trait est génial pas spécialement MF) et 1 de noble (achetable avec des jetons de caudecus je crois). Plus très sur pour le noble.

----------


## Maximelene

Pirate, Noble ou Aventurier, de mémoire, ces 3 runes donnant de la MF  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je croyais que les améliorations de ce type ne pouvaient pas se vendre sur l'HV ?
Comme les citrons d'ailleurs !

Sinon l'armure magic find, c'est pour choper un précurseur ?

----------


## Maximelene

Les runes ? Bien sûr qu'elles peuvent se vendre à l'HV.

Sinon normalement, les Précurseurs ne se trouvant que dans les coffres ou la Forge Mystique, et ces deux sources n'étant pas affectées par la MF, cette caractéristique n'influence pas leur obtention  :;):

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Attention post de noob farmeur. 
Pour bon nombre de canards c'est l'évidence mais bon, si ça peut en aider quelques-uns. 

Après quelques recherches, les noyaux (Corrompus, Onyx, Crystal, Destructeurs, Glacial, Fusion) dropent si rarement dans les coffres des donjons, ou des dragons qu'il est plutôt conseillé de farmer de l'or pour se les procurer à l'hv. 
Ensuite dans la forge mystique : 1 bouteille de vin Elonien + 1 crystal + 1 poussière crystalline + 2 noyaux = 1 Lodestone.
A revendre ou à collectionner pour les légendaires. Et la MF n'aide pas (voir le post de Maximetruc  :;): ). 
Il est cependant possible que des mobs ( par exemple les trolls de Frostgorge Sound ) en dropent mais je ne sais pas si dans ce cas le MF est efficace.

----------


## Maximelene

Si les mobs en droppent, la MF influe dessus  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Non Maxi, je parlais des améliorations. Améliorations de karma, de vitesse toussa ...
Et change moi cette signature là  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

Ah, non, ces améliorations ne peuvent pas se vendre, pardon  :;): 

Et cette signature est très bien !

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Si les mobs en droppent, la MF influe dessus


Logique, ok. Bon bon, une fois l'équipement MF maxé, j'hésiterais pas à aller troller du Troll.

----------


## Narquois

> Ensuite dans la forge mystique : 1 bouteille de vin Elonien + 1 crystal + 1 poussière crystalline + 2 noyaux = 1 Lodestone.


Sauf erreur de ma part quand j'avais fait le calcul : la transmutation ne vaut pas le coût (à cause du pinard).  ::(: 
Il me semble qu'il vaut mieux acheter directement les Lodestones...

----------


## Korbeil

déjà linké, je remet ça:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...VE&pli=1#gid=1

ça DEPENDS du marché !
ce tableau vous donne les renta & co ... (à copier sur VOTRE google doc si vous voulez l'update, sinon ça marcheras pas !)

----------


## Maximelene

Tu devrais (re)préciser que ce n'est qu'un guide, ou y'en a (encore) un qui va venir râler en disant que c'est pas fiable  ::ninja::

----------


## silence

Quelle version est ce là, la tienne avec les propositions d'achat ou l'originale sur les offres de vente ?

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Sauf erreur de ma part quand j'avais fait le calcul : la transmutation ne vaut pas le coût (à cause du pinard). 
> Il me semble qu'il vaut mieux acheter directement les Lodestones...


Bon bon.  :tired:  C'était surtout pour les revendre ensuite donc je vais laisser tomber. 
Je suis en train de me dire qu'à part faire des donjons en boucle ou farmer les mobs à Orr ou à la Crique il y a peu de solutions. Farmer l'hv ok mais ce n'est rentable que sur une grosse quantité d'achat/revente. 
Je suis pas doué c'est tout. 
Même les teintures rares dropées ou données ( Merci Faabo !) je préfère les garder plutôt que les revendre. :soupir:
RDV à la soirée "Money Money Money" Vendredi, c'est toujours mieux à plusieurs et moins ennuyeux !

----------


## Maximelene

> Sauf erreur de ma part quand j'avais fait le calcul : la transmutation ne vaut pas le coût (à cause du pinard). 
> Il me semble qu'il vaut mieux acheter directement les Lodestones...


Ça dépend du cours du truc, en fait. Cette après midi je me suis fait 1po avec ces transmutations (parce que j'ai été patient sur le résultat de mes offres d'achat concernant les Cores).

----------


## Korbeil

> Quelle version est ce là, la tienne avec les propositions d'achat ou l'originale sur les offres de vente ?


C'est bien ma version celle-là  :;):

----------


## Narquois

> (parce que j'ai été patient sur le résultat de mes offres d'achat concernant les Cores).


Ça doit être cela mon problème!  :;): 
Merci pour le spreadsheet, je viendrais certainement te poser quelques questions sur le mode de MAJ (ca doit pas être plus simple que de pinger le serveur d'ArenaNet  ::):  ).

Sinon j'ai vu qu'il y avait de nouvelles recettes d'artisanats notamment avec les carapaces de Karkas et les fruits de la passion (oh oui c'est bon!).
Par contre, quelqu'un sait ou sont qu'ils sont les patrons? 
Pour ma part (joaillerie), ça ne marche pas en découverte et pas de nouveau patron sur les entraineurs à l'Arche du Lion.  ::huh::

----------


## Myron

Les recettes ont été apprises automatiquement pour le tailleur. Je n'ai rien vu en bijouterie.

----------


## Narquois

Je t'avoue que j'ai bêtement pas vérifié que je les avais déjà apprises !  ::O:

----------


## Zepolak

Et c'est des trucs sympas/utiles ?

----------


## Guitou

Entre autres il y a un nouveau type de craft à base de carapaces de karkas qui ajoute le préfixe apothicaire (soin, robustesse, altération).

----------


## Narquois

Pour joaillier, il y a des nouveaux bijoux tous niveaux avec les fruits de la passion, vas-y Franky!  :;): 

D'ailleurs, j'ai looté un bijou lors d'une récolte d'un fruit et ca se revendait 4 silver et des patates. 
Du coup, comme c'est à base de mitril et de fruit de la passion, je me suis cupidement dit qu'il y avait peu être un filon (perso j'ai plein de fruit et de mitril).  :B): 
Maintenant vous savez tout, ma vie de trader de l’extrême est foutue...  ::(: 

Ensuite, tu as des bagues/amulettes niv 80 exo qui coutent pas très cher en compos mais qui sont à base de 200 tokens de donjons et de 5 lingots d'orichalque à transformer en matos de joaillier. Par contre, ca permet d'éviter de devoir claqué 5 ecto dans un exo 80.
Ex : Exemple

----------


## Dar

Yo les Coin²

Je cherche un site A JOUR contenant les recettes et les ingrédients nécessaire pour les dites recettes. Aussi con que cela puisse paraitre j'arrive pas à trouver ça.

Merci !

----------


## Narquois

Je vais sur GW2 Guru pour ma part :
Voici la page avec la news qui liste toutes(? ou en tout cas pas mal) les nouvelles recettes

Il y a même les liens vers GW2DB.

J'ai gagné une teinture?  :;):

----------


## Dar

> Il y a même les liens vers GW2DB.
> 
> J'ai gagné une teinture?


Au début j'aurais dit non parceque GW2DB n'était pas à jour sur les recipes. Et puis dans le doute j'ai rejeté un oeil et il semblerait que ce soit enfin MaJ.
Merci  ::):

----------


## Myron

Je ne sait pas si ce lien est déjà passé dans ce topic mais dans le doute je préfère le poster :

*Le guide qui va bien pour monter cuisine actuellement :*
https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...g-Guide-Oct-22

Testé et approuvé par mes soins de 300 à 400.

----------


## Bobnas

Merci beaucoup Myron.

----------


## sweller

Merci Myron, passé de 0 à 400 en peu de temps  ::o: . A noter que les découvertes 0, 75 et 225 ne fonctionnent pas mais facilement remplaçable en cherchant un peu.

----------


## Skiant

> Merci Myron, passé de 0 à 400 en peu de temps . A noter que les découvertes 0, 75 et 225 ne fonctionnent pas mais facilement remplaçable en cherchant un peu.


Il faut débloquer la recette avec un PNJ, en fait. Genre l'omelette aux oeufs de griffons qui se trouve au sud-ouest de la Cote de la marée sanglante.

----------


## Charmide

D'ailleurs, pour cette saleté d'omelette, j'ai bien patienté une demie-heure pour attendre que la chaîne d'event qui débloque le PNJ décide de se pointer  ::(: 

Mais merci Myron pour le guide. Passé de presque 300 à 400 en une soirée alors que ça faisait un moment que je voulais le faire  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Amande et moi sommes très contents de ce post !

----------


## olih

Enfin 400 ?  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Lee Tchii

Toutafay !
Et il faut encore que je monde artificier !
Cavachier !  ::o:

----------


## Myron

Moi aussi. Si je trouve un tutorial sur les potions je vous fait signe.  ::P:

----------


## Skiant

> Moi aussi. Si je trouve un tutorial sur les potions je vous fait signe.


Pour Artificier : http://www.gw2wiz.com/index.php/cg14.../artificer1400 (tous les tutos de ce site sont absolument parfaits, sauf celui pour le cuistot).

----------


## Guitou

Oui ce site est bien, pas toujours exact dans les nombres de composants pour chaque palier mais ça se joue à pas grand chose, il suffit d'un A/R AH pour compenser.
En le suivant j'ai monté arti et tailleur 400, jewel, leather et hunter 300 (et là je suis en panne de compo).

LE truc c'est d'avoir les compos d'avances pour tous les paliers et d'enchaîner le tout avec un buff d'XP artisanat.

----------


## Korbeil

> Pour Artificier : http://www.gw2wiz.com/index.php/cg14.../artificer1400 (tous les tutos de ce site sont absolument parfaits, sauf celui pour le cuistot).


j'aime ce site, il fait de la pub pour mon site :D

----------


## Al Di Go

> Oui ce site est bien, pas toujours exact dans les nombres de composants pour chaque palier mais ça se joue à pas grand chose, il suffit d'un A/R AH pour compenser.
> En le suivant j'ai monté arti et tailleur 400, jewel, leather et hunter 300 (et là je suis en panne de compo).
> 
> LE truc c'est d'avoir les compos d'avances pour tous les paliers et d'enchaîner le tout avec un buff d'XP artisanat.


Je suis dans le même cas pour l'obtention du titre maitre artisan. C'est relativement chaud de récupérer tous les composants pour les 8 métiers. Plutôt que de passer par l'HV qui va me coûter un bras ou de farmer comme un porc, j'hésite même à me faire un reroll pour mieux faire passer la pilule.

Sinon oui c'est un très bon guide.

----------


## olih

Maitre artisan : Fait  :Cigare: .

----------


## Guitou

> j'hésite même à me faire un reroll pour mieux faire passer la pilule.


C'est ce que je fais en partie.
Après tu peux adapter un peu le guide, en regardant à l'AH tu as des insignes ou des goujons à pas trop cher (moins que ce que la somme des compos vaudrait) et même des composants de craft (genre les cordes d'arc).

----------


## Lee Tchii

Le guide pour leveler artificier est quand même 'achement plus complexe que celui pour devenir cuisinier.
Il n'est pas possible de faire de même, c'est à dire faire en boucle une recette simple avec des compos de partout ?

----------


## Kayato

En fait c'est super simple. Une fois que t'as compris le principe, c'est le même fonctionnement pour tous les levels et pour tous les autres (autre que la cuisine).

----------


## Guitou

Cuisine c'est très particulier, ça a l'air simple mais je galère plus à chercher les recettes.
Pour les autres artisanat à part à 375 où il faut acheter une recette d'insigne c'est tranquille.

----------


## Aghora

Faut avoir de l'imagination et du sens pratique.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Salut les canards !
Etant donné les prix à l'HV actuels sur les pièces d'armures légères exo en "clerc", est-ce plus rentable de crafter (ou faire crafter par un canard) un full set exo ou de l'acheter ?
Merci pour vos retours !

----------


## Mr Slurp

En utilisant GW2 spidy, tu peux te faire une idée du cout en craft et en achat :
liste des pièces "cleric's" exo

----------


## dragou

> En utilisant GW2 spidy, tu peux te faire une idée du cout en craft et en achat :
> liste des pièces "cleric's" exo


grilled ^^

une fois que tu as cette liste, tu voir le created by et le prix que ca coute.
Si l'achat est plus rentable, n'oublie pas de mettre la meilleure offre d'achat plutot qu'un achat direct ^^ (sauf si tu es pressée)

----------


## Maderone

J'avais calculé pour Phen entre acheter un full set direct à l'hv et acheter toutes les ressources pour le faire : c'est le même prix. 
Les joueurs se font leur marge sur le fait qu'ils ne payent pas certains éléments comme les ectos (qui coutent pratiquement la moitié de l'objet je pense) ou d'autres compo plus cher (tulle/ori...) qu'ils lootent ou récoltent eux même. 
Donc normalement que tu craft ou que tu achète, ça sera la même chose. Par contre si t'as déjà certaines ressources, là c'est beaucoup plus intéressant de craft pour économiser.

----------


## Guitou

J'avais fait la liste pour un set berserker, la seule différence c'est les totems au lieu du sang.
En se basant sur gw2spidy et en partant de rien un set complet c'est 20po25.

Pour le cleric il faut (prix à l'unité relevés hier) :
- 48 Bolt[s] of Gossamer : 7.5pa
- ou 96 Gossamer Scrap[s] : 3.6pa
- 30 Spool[s] of Gossamer Thread : 64pc
- 30 Elaborate Totem[s] : 25pa
- 30 Glob[s] of Ectoplasm : 30pa
- 6 Cured Hardened Leather Square[s] : 2.18pa
- ou 12 Hardened Leather Section[s] : 85pc

----------


## Maderone

En effet... le prix des ecto à bien fait augmenter ça. A l'époque c'était 13 po le full set  ::o: 
Je dis l'époque, mais ça remonte à 2 semaines

----------


## Korbeil

c'est pour ça que je disais que farm les donjons pour les tokens, échanger avec les rares et recycler pour avoir de l'ecto c'est ULTRA rentable !!!

----------


## Guitou

Y'a 2 semaines c'était pas déjà vers les 20pa ?

Sinon c'est plus intéressant de crafter, même sans aucune compo dispo, le set en achat direct est à 23po40.

----------


## Zepolak

Les ectos étaient passés à un minimum de 12 ou 13 pa je crois. Inutile de dire que des gens se sont fait plaisir s'ils ont eu le nez creux  ::):

----------


## Gordor

non rien

----------


## Aubépine

Camarades canards, je viens signaler que je suis passée 400 en joaillerie hier  :Cigare:  et que donc je suis dispo si vous avez besoin !

----------


## Guitou

Puisqu'on parle du craft, je vais en parler.
Mais du coté XP.

Comme j'ai un peu de mal à refaire les zones déjà visitées avec un reroll, j'ai repensé à un canard (mais lequel ?) qui est passé par le craft pour monter 80.
D'après lui, monter 400 dans les 8 artisanats ne lui avait coûté que 5POs (avec les reventes et sans prendre en compte les ingrédients qu'il avait déjà).
Donc en suivant les guides sur http://www.gw2wiz.com/ et les prix sur http://www.gw2spidy.com/, j'ai compté qu'il me fallait presque 9POs pour monter juste armorcraft à 400 (sans tenir compte de la revente et des ingrédients que j'ai déjà).

Je m'y prends mal ou alors le canard (dont j'aimerai l'avis s'il se reconnait) avait des stocks d'ingrédients énormes ?

----------


## Arkane Derian

Il avait sûrement des stocks de matériaux oui, mais surtout, il a dû faire ça avant la fin d'Halloween et la disparition des bots (et donc de la flambée des prix qui perdure depuis)

----------


## Guitou

J'ai envie de penser qu'il a fait ça il y a 2 semaines environ. Mais si je me trompe c'est effectivement une bonne remarque.

----------


## tibere

c'est où le mieux pour farm les Flacons de sang puissant ?

 espère que la question n'a pas déjà été posée 15 fois  ::o:

----------


## Thorkel

5 po seulement???? c'est vraiment peut quand même! moi j'en suis à 3po pour deux métiers avec les stocks d'un lvl 80 qui-a-pioché-tout-ce-qu'il-a-trouvé-dans-sa-vie.
En comptant la revente. Et il y a 3 semaines de ca. Je suis dubitatif.

Sinon en effet il est possible de monter 80 juste avec le craft et même en serveur de débordement, même si pour le coup c'est quand même mieux d'être sur le bon serveur.

----------


## Guitou

Pour le craft ça change quoi d'être en débordement ?

----------


## Myron

Tu n'as pas les bonus RVR.

----------


## Ptit gras

Qui n'étaient pas actifs car buggés jusqu'à...hier soir  ::o:

----------


## Myron

Ben du coup RDJ.  ::o:

----------


## Ptit gras

Pour moi aussi ce matin  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

> c'est où le mieux pour farm les Flacons de sang puissant ?
> 
>  espère que la question n'a pas déjà été posée 15 fois


Zone norn en face de la partie 1 de jormag, dans les gorges y'a des trolls qui loot sang et os ancien et les arctodus en haut loot des griffes ou crocs

----------


## tibere

Merci Maderone ;o)
 Les os anciens, si quelqu'un en a besoin pour faire un truc spécifique, qu'il dise, j'en ai quelques uns qui dorment parce que j'en loot à orr..et n'ai pas de projet avec ça.

Dans le couplet échange, je cherche à troquer des orbes contre des orbes ...suis intéressée par saphir, émeraude, et rubis.. (zelda est derrière cet engouement )...j'ai opale, chryso, corail et tutti quanti en magasin.

ps: un infini merci au canard qui laissa dans le coffre 2 cristal de saphir, la semaine passée ;o)

----------


## Ptit gras

Je veut bien des opales contre n'importe autre orbe de ton choix. Je serais là ce soir vers 20h à priori !

----------


## tibere

j'en ai genre 20, d' opale pour l'instant mais ça loot parfois et j'en fabrique..donc je peux faire suivre...et contre ce que tu veux des trois orbes, ce qui t'arranges . d'façon je suis loin d'avoir mes 750 tas de poussière cristalline pour mon triforge ^^ donc..ai le temps ;o)
c'est* Ptit gras* ton pseudo de jeu ?

----------


## Ptit gras

Tygra. Mais on se trouvera t'inquiètes pas !

Edith : Comme je me suis lancé dans le bifrost, je fais parvenir ma liste des courses aux canards désireux de faire des *échanges* comme Tibère (merci d'ailleurs).

http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Bifrost

Tout ce qui n'est pas dans cette liste et qui est dans ma banque est donc susceptible d'être échangé, tant que les po ne sont pas impliqués.
Merci  ::):

----------


## Nearo

Il y a des canards qui auraient des stacks de poussière (du T3 au T6) ?

Je suis en train de monter artificier, et il m'en faut 200 de chaques.  ::O: 

Donc si vous en avez en rab, que vous ne savez pas quoi en faire, et plutôt que de les laisser prendre la... poussière ( :B): ). Envoyez les à Drac Ula  :;):

----------


## Mr Slurp

J'ai monté mon artificier récemment, et une chose est sur, pas besoin de 200 T6 (d'ailleurs 200 de chaque me semble un peu beaucoup)

----------


## ivanoff

Regarde ce guide d'artificier il est super simple et tu montes super vite en achetant que des basiques ou mieux si tu a déjà les compos de bases

http://blackrabbit2999.blogspot.com/...-0-to-400.html

----------


## Guitou

J'ai pas utilisé ce guide là pour monter 400, c'est vrai qu'il a l'air simple.
Par contre ce qui est sûr c'est que pour monter 400 tu n'utiliseras JAMAIS de compos T6 (puisqu'elle requiert d'être 400).

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ptit Gras, spèce de vil copieur  :tired: 
Bifrost c'est MON légendaire !
Et on a un topic pour ça !

Sinon, j'ai aussi besoin d'orbes d'opales, je suis bijoutière 400 et je peux troquer ce que tu cherches :x

----------


## Ptit gras

On va pas se troquer nos orbes d'opale contre des orbes d'opale  ::P:  J'avais pas vu que tu avais demandé avant, donc mes excuses et priorité à Leetchi  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Non mais tu déconnes  ::o:  je te charriais c'est tout !
(Et puis, il peut troquer une à toi, une à moi, une à toi, une à moi ...)
Ça avance comment ton Bifrost ? Je l'ai planifié sur deux ans quand j'ai vu la liste de ce qu'il me faut ...

J'en profite pour passer une annonce : je suis à la recherche du skin de l'armure de la Comtesse Anise, de l'armure "Seer" en anglais et du bâton rose avec un dragon sur cette image :

N'hésitez pas à me renseigner ! Merci !

----------


## Ptit gras

Euh...
J'ai fini le don de maitrise, j'ai de quoi acheter les pierres à 1po/u et les recettes des dons.
Je manque beaucoup d'ectos et de T6, et j'ai pas le précurseur : la routine quoi  ::lol::

----------


## Guitou

> J'en profite pour passer une annonce : je suis à la recherche du skin de l'armure de la Comtesse Anise, de l'armure "Seer" en anglais et du bâton rose avec un dragon sur cette image :
> http://forum.univers-virtuels.net/up...y_60_53870.jpg
> N'hésitez pas à me renseigner ! Merci !


J'avais repéré la même armure sur une image mais impossible de la trouver, avec la précision que la comtesse Anise la porte aussi ben j'ai pas fait mieux.
Apparemment on n'est pas les seuls à se poser la question et personne n'a trouvé.
A priori ce site répertorie toutes les skins et je la trouve pas :
http://gw2armorgallery.com

Pour l'armure seer elle vient du PvP, l'équivalent en PvE c'est Acolyte (en anglais) et c'est du drop exotique uniquement (donc voir à l'AH pour mass pepette).

[EDIT] Et pour le bâton il ne semble pas exister, désolé. Ah en fait il semblerait que ça soit une skin de GW1.

Sinon tu as une belle collection de skin ici : http://dulfy.net/2012/11/13/gw2-staff-skin-gallery/
Genre :
- http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Emberspire
- http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Imryldyeen (enfin tu préféreras The Legend j'imagine)
- http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Modniir_Quarterstaff

----------


## Arkane Derian

L'armure c'est la skin "berserker's acolyte". Elle n'est dispo qu'en drop (et donc achetable à l'HV en passant le jeu en anglais pour la trouver facilement, pas réussi à trouver le nom exact français). Une confirmation sur Dulfy (bas de page)

Pour le bâton, oui c'est une skin de GW 1 qui n'existe pas sur GW 2 ( à moins qu'elle n'est échappée à Dulfy ce dont je doute)

----------


## Lee Tchii

Merci Guitou pour les liens de bâtons. Sont pas terribles dans GW2, à part la Légende et Bifrost, je suis pas très fan ...
Pour Imryldyeen qui a la même skin que La Légende, il parait qu'on peut le looter sur un coffre. Vous sauriez où ?

Berzerker's acolyte ? Je vais regarder. J'ai pas reçu une seule de ces pièces en finissant mes maps, que des armes ...

----------


## Guitou

Moi j'avais eu les jambières en finissant la zone norn 80. Mais j'étais jeune et j'ai vendu ça trop attiré par les POs.

Je regrette un peu.

----------


## billybones

Bonjour,

Nouveau venu sur ce forum et sur ce jeu, je m'essaye au craft et notamment la "couisine" !
Ayant atteint le niveau 120 en couisine pour un faible lvl 30 sur mon main, je me rends qu'un nombre conséquent d'ingrédient de cuisine ne se stockent pas comme le autres ingrédients dans la banque à compo, mais remplit de manière catastrophique mon coffre standard.

l'achat de gemmes pour augmenter la taille de la banque est elle la seule solution viable pour remédier à ce problème encombrant ?
ou existe t il des sacoches à compo comme sur d'autres mmo ? 

je préfererai largement la 2e solution, qui m'éviterait de devoir attendre de trouver 10po pour continuer à cuisiner sereinement.

----------


## Zepolak

Faire les 4 autres persos sur lesquels tu pourras stocker tes compos ?

----------


## Guitou

Non pas de sacs à compo comme dans d'autres MMOs. Et effectivement tous les crafts intermédiaire (pas qu'en cuisine mais c'est le craft où il y en a le plus) ne peuvent pas être stocker dans la banque des compos.

Pour augmenter son inventaire :
- le moins cher (gratuit en fait) c'est un reroll qui sert de mule mais c'est pas le plus pratique (il faut changer de perso et transférer dans la banque avant de rechanger de perso pour récupérer ce qu'il faut à la banque)
- pour gagner rapidement de la place tu peux investir dans des sacs plus grands
- pour 5po10pa tu peux créer une guilde où tu seras le seul membre et profiter d'un coffre de guilde privé (50 slots mais uniquement des objets qui ne sont pas liés à ton compte/perso), il suffit juste de changer de guilde (il suffit juste de changer la guilde que tu représentes (1 clic) ça ne te vire pas de tes autres guildes que tu pourras re-représenter tout aussi simplement) pour accéder au coffre.
- reste les gemmes qui permettent de débloquer des slots de banque ou des slots de sacs sur un perso

----------


## Skiant

A noter que pour alléger un peu la facture du coffre de guilde, tu peux aussi utiliser les parchemins de réputation, tu en reçois deux pendant la quête perso (un vers le niveau 40 et un à la fin de la dernière quête).

----------


## olih

Pour nuancer sur certains points :
- La création d'une nouvelle guilde avec son coffre, c'est sympa MAIS tu perds l'avantage d'avoir directement accessible les compo pour les découvertes ou les craft contrairement à ta banque personnelle.
- Tu ne peux pas y mettre des objets liés (âme ou compte).
- La solution efficace et pas trop chère pour monter cuisinier, c'est d'avoir de grands sacs (15 places minimum == ~50 pa l'unité) sachant que tu peux équiper touq les sacs sans soucis sur un lv1.
- La solution suivante de facilité, c'est d'augmenter la taille de ta banque avec des gemmes (payées en or ou en €) mais vu le prix, ça devient de plus en plus prohibitif : un emplacement, ça doit être dans les 10€ ou 15po.
- Si tu n'as qu'un personnage de niveau 30, dit toi que tu n'auras pas accès tout de suite à certaines compo basique de cuisine achetable uniquement par karma auprès de marchand "cœur" et liées au compte à l'achat (ça doit être le seul métier très difficile à monter pour un bas lv avec plein d'argent).
- Si tu fais une pause peut être revendre à l'hv les compo intermédiaire les moins chère, quitte à les racheter plus tard ? Ou déplacer toutes les compo sur un perso "mule" mais c'est assez chiant.

Bref, ce n'est pas simple.

----------


## Soda2011

Bonjour!!

Petite question... M'y prenant souvent à partir du lvl 20 pour monter les métiers d'un reroll (déjà cuir, tailleur, artificier et bijoutier à 400), j'ai voulu pour mon 3ième perso le monter directement dès le lvl 2 en forge d'armes... Tout se passait très bien jusqu'au lvl 10 pour mon perso, 150 en forge d'arme... Et bim d'un coup, le métier continuait à monter avec les découvertes mais mon perso lui ne levelait plus... J'ai persisté jusqu'au niveau 200 du métier mais après j'ai préféré stopper pour éviter de perdre des sous &quot;inutilement&quot;...

Est ce normal? Y a t-il des paliers de lvl à avoir avec son perso pour pouvoir profiter de la montée dans un métier?

----------


## Korbeil

je te conseille: http://www.gw2wiz.com/ < ce site
pour voir comment bien monter (et vite) tes métiers

pour le forgeron d'armes, c'est ici: http://www.gw2wiz.com/index.php/cg14...ponsmith-1-400

----------


## Guitou

@Soda : J'ai pas constaté ça.
J'ai un perso qui a fait lvl 5-20 avec le craft (bijoux 400 et cuisine 100+).

----------


## Yeuss

Idem.
Soda, sur la fiche du perso avec l'équipement, tu es bien niveau 10? Si oui, y'a eu bug de chez bug, et tu es le premier ici à en avoir souffert.
(Tu es sûr de ne pas regarder l'onglet des talents que tu ne peux pas faire monter au dessus de 10 sans acheter le livre à ton maitre de classe?)

----------


## Soda2011

> @Soda : J'ai pas constaté ça.
> J'ai un perso qui a fait lvl 5-20 avec le craft (bijoux 400 et cuisine 100+).


Merci Korbeil, mais mon souci n'était pas sur comment le monter mais sur les gains d'xp par découverte... En gros a chaque découverte, ma barre métier bougeait bien mais ma barre d'xp elle non  ::(:  Autre truc bizarre, d'habitude à chaque découverte, j'ai un XXX xp + XXX xp qui apparaissait, et ce matin juste le + XXX xp mais rien concernant l'xp de mon perso...

  Oki Guitou, je penses du coup que je suis bon pour faire un petit ticket à Anet... j'ai &quot;perdu&quot; du coup 5 po dans l'opération  ::(:  Enfin pas totalement vu que j'ai quand même up mon métier à 210 et des poussières...

EDIT : malheureusement non  ::(:  je me fiais à la barre d'xp juste en dessous des compétences! (la seule que je connaisse d'ailleurs! Pour le lvl 10 c'est pas super probant dans la mesure où j'ai aussi fait la journa, quelques coeurs et quelques étapes de ma quête perso au fur et à mesure de la montée des lvls... Dur de squatter 1h d'affilée devant l'écran de craft personnellement.

----------


## Guitou

*/!\ ATTENTION /!\*
La barre d'XP du perso ne suit pas la barre d'XP de l'artisanat.
Chaque craft donne de l'XP qui vient remplir la barre d'XP de l'artisanat.
Puis chaque passage de niveau en artisanat (de 20 à 21, de 25 à 26, etc jusqu'à 400) donne un peu d'XP qui vient remplir la barre d'XP du perso.

Au début on a l'impression d'un malaise mais c'est juste une impression.

Et en gros passer de 0 à 400 dans un artisanat devrait te faire gagner 10lvl.

----------


## Soda2011

> */!\ ATTENTION /!\*
> La barre d'XP du perso ne suit pas la barre d'XP de l'artisanat.
> Chaque craft donne de l'XP qui vient remplir la barre d'XP de l'artisanat.
> Puis chaque passage de niveau en artisanat (de 20 à 21, de 25 à 26, etc jusqu'à 400) donne un peu d'XP qui vient remplir la barre d'XP du perso.
> 
> Au début on a l'impression d'un malaise mais c'est juste une impression.
> 
> Et en gros passer de 0 à 400 dans un artisanat devrait te faire gagner 10lvl.


Oki! En fait c'est uniquement lors d'un passage de niveau... Bon ben je m'endormirais moins noob ce soir! Merci pour l'info!

----------


## Thorkel

Dites, je me demandais si c'est rentable de crafter du jaune à la chaîne pour les revendre. J'ai pas trop fait gaffe dans mon levelling de tailleur à combien me revenaient les matières premières.

J'ai juste vu que pour crafter les insignes exo ça coûte un bras et une jambe, donc je ne pense pas que ça soit viable de crafter les exos et les revendre sur le long terme. Mais pour les jaunes peut être? Je demande au cas ou quelqu'un aie essayé, sinon je vais tester.

----------


## Bartinoob

J'avais regardé vite fait et ça valait pas le coup pour l'artificier. Le seul craft qui m'ait rapporté plus que l'addition des composants, c'est la recette de forgeron d'armes, donnée par un pnj grawl, pour crafter des armes en os (avec les crânes jaunes).

Pour le reste, il me semble que t'es globalement perdant si tu craftes.

----------


## Thorkel

OK c'est bien ce que je me disais, sinon tout le monde le ferait! bref, je vais me crafter mon exo pour mes persos, tranquillement, et puis on verra.

Suis dispo pour crafter pour qui veut aussi, sans problème. (forgeron arme /armure + leatherwork pour le moment)

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Suis dispo pour crafter pour qui veut aussi, sans problème. (forgeron arme /armure + leatherwork pour le moment)


Ah oui tiens, j'ai tout les métiers en 400, et je travail gratuitement tant qu'on me donne toutes les compos  :;):  (je vais quand même pas faire payer 3 clics aux canards)
Si y'en a qui ont besoin de craft, hésitez pas me contacter, et je sais que je suis pas le seul à être maitre artisan dans la guilde.

----------


## Guitou

> pour crafter des armes en os (avec les crânes jaunes).


J'ai la dague qui fait un peu couteau de rahan, ça rox. :D

----------


## mikelion

Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire où je peux trouver la recette pour crafter un arc long corrompu :
http://www.gw2db.com/items/54241-corrupted-longbow

Attention, il est différent du grand arc corrompu !

Pas moyen de le trouver sur les wiki et sur gwtrade...

Merci

----------


## Mr Slurp

Celui ci ?
http://www.gw2spidy.com/recipe/5305
ou celui la?
http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/14932

----------


## mikelion

Aucun des deux. C'est le corrupted longbow, pas le corrutped greatbow.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Avec la recherche dans GW2 spidy et les filtrages sur les level, je suis arrivé à deux références possibles : 
Recherche

Item 1
http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/33389
Item 2
http://www.gw2spidy.com/item/36212

Aucun des deux n'est craftable.

----------


## Guitou

Pourtant sur la page des armes "corrupted" :
http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Corrupted_weapon
C'est bien le greatbow et qui a pour recette :
http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Corrupted_Greatbow

----------


## mikelion

Sauf que c'est le corrupted LONGbow, qui est différent du greatbow. Bien que corrupted, il ne se crafte pas.
Il y a les mêmes skins pour les ceremonial weapons :http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Ceremonial_weapons .
Reste plus qu'à trouver les noms français et où on peut les dropper/acheter.

Il n'est pas toujours évident de traduire le nom des armes ENG==>FR. Par exemple la dague bloodfang, pas moyen d'avoir des infos dessus, et donc pas de nom en français.
Je vais essayer ce soir en entrant les codes [&AgF0jQAA] et [&AgFBegAA] dans le chat du jeu.

Merci à vous.

----------


## Yeuss

Ce qui est bizarre mikelion, c'est le "Bind on Acquire" sous le nom de l'arc que tu cherches. Je ne savais même pas que ça existait.

J'ai dû mal te piger, mais si c'est le même skin que les ceremonial weapon (en tout cas l'icône est le même), tu peux pas transmut'? (affixe voyageur à l'HV)

----------


## mikelion

Je n'avais pas tout de suite trouver que c'est le même skin que les ceremonial weapons. Comme le drop est aléatoire, je vais effectivement passer par l'hdv.

----------


## Yeuss

En espérant pour toi que ça soit bien le même skin, sinon ça sera de l'argent perdu  ::sad::

----------


## mikelion

J'ai regardé le skin 3D sur gw2db. Pas fou le lion.

----------


## Lanilor

Petite question (je ne sais pas si c'est le topic idéal pour la poster mais je ne savais pas trop où la mettre ailleurs) : 
Est-ce qu'on peut mettre un bijou de ce type dans l'upgrade slot des nouveaux bijoux exo qu'on peut avoir à Orr contre du karma ? Ou on peut juste mettre l'orbe ?

----------


## Tynril

Je n'ai pas testé, mais ça me semble très probable, l'amélio que tu mentionnes étant la version upgradée de l'orbe nue.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Je répond oui certain à 100% puisque les bijoux améliorés (exquisite) ne peuvent être utilisé que sur les bagues/colifichet/boucle/protection dorsale.

----------


## OlG-fr

Salut les coins  ::): 

Je cherche un(e) armurier(e) (400) qui pourrait m'assembler un set de plaque complet si je la/lui envoyais toutes les ressources nécessaires.
Le set serait un set de plaque draconique avec le préfixe chevalier (?) (Knight's draconic xxx)

Voici le torse en exemple:
Knight's Draconic Coat


```

Ingredients:
    1X Orichalcum Chestplate Padding[s]
    1X Orichalcum Chestplate Panel[s]
    1X Knight's Intricate Gossamer Insignia[s]

Creates:

Knight's Draconic Coat
    Defense: 363
    +72 Power
    +72 Precision
    +101 Toughness
    Coat
    Heavy
    Required Level: 80
```

Soit un set de plaque d'Orichalcum avec Knight's Intricate Gossamer Insignia

Si c'est possible je ferai mon marché et enverrai tout le nécessaire (les lingots d'Orichalcum, le Gossamer (Bolts et Spool), les Armored Scale, et les globes d'ectoplasmes) par la poste.

Ayez pitié d'un pauvre paysan qui se balade en vert.  :Emo:

----------


## Yeuss

Il n'y a aucune armure crafté qui a les affixes soldat, c'est soit achat en RvR, soit achat en Karma en prenant les pièces "soldat" à droite à gauche (mais y'a pas de casque soldat), soit achat avec des tokens de donjon (genre Ascalon).
Il te faudra ensuite utiliser les pierres de transmut' 80 pour avoir le skin draconique.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Salut les coins 
> 
> Je cherche un(e) armurier(e) (400) qui pourrait m'assembler un set de plaque complet si je la/lui envoyais toutes les ressources nécessaires.
> Le set serait un set de plaque draconique avec le préfixe chevalier (?) (Knight's draconic xxx)
> 
> Voici le torse en exemple:
> Knight's Draconic Coat
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai regardé, et j'ai déjà débloqué la recette.
Donc, envoi moi tes compos, et je te craft ça très rapidement.

Vérifie si je suis en jeu, ça ira encore plus vite ^^

Liste des compos nécessaires : 
- 37 Rouleaux de tulle (ou 74 chutes de tulle)
- 130 Bobines de fils de tulle
- 30 Ecailles renforcée
- 30 Boules d'ectoplasme
- 16 lingots d'orichalque (ou 32 minerais d'orichalque)

----------


## Yeuss

Et merde j'ai mal lu au réveil. J'ai confondu soldat et chevalier, du coup j'ai rien dit !

----------


## OlG-fr

Enfin voyons je parlais bien de chevalier, pas de la piétaille soldatesque.  ::P: 



> J'ai regardé, et j'ai déjà débloqué la recette.
> Donc, envoi moi tes compos, et je te craft ça très rapidement.
> 
> Vérifie si je suis en jeu, ça ira encore plus vite ^^
> 
> Liste des compos nécessaires : 
> - 37 Rouleaux de tulle (ou 74 chutes de tulle)
> - 130 Bobines de fils de tulle
> - 30 Ecailles renforcée
> ...


Super, un grand merci!  :Emo:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Enfin voyons je parlais bien de chevalier, pas de la piétaille soldatesque. 
> 
> Super, un grand merci!


Je t'ai envoyé 2 messages contenant ta nouvelle armure.

----------


## OlG-fr

Ahah chouette je check ça en jeu tout à l'heure, encore un grand merci Tatsu Kan!  ::):

----------


## OlG-fr

Bon on s'est vu en jeu mais voilà le résultat de ton oeuvre quand même.  :B):

----------


## Nessou

EDIT : finalement je vais aller vers les armes d'Arah.

----------


## Narquois

Personnellement, j'avance péniblement mais surement sur la longue route d'une légendaire.  ::O: 
J'ai appris hier que cette grosse mouleuse d'Olih avait looté et vendu Aube!  ::|: 

Et la, je me suis dit que c'était dommage car je la lui aurais bien acheté et il y aurait eu moyen de gagner chacun 7,5% du prix payé/reçu en bypassant le TP pour éviter de payer les 15% à Anet.

Comme plusieurs canards s'amusent encore avec la Forge Mystique pour choper du précu à vendre, je me dis qu'il y a moyen d'être gagnant-gagnant.

Bref, si cela intéresse d'autres canards, est qu'il serait possible d'avoir un thread du forum dédié et maintenu sur les besoins des canards en terme de précurseurs ou autres armes avec un skin spécial?

----------


## olih

> Personnellement, j'avance péniblement mais surement sur la longue route d'une légendaire. 
> J'ai appris hier que cette grosse mouleuse d'Olih avait looté et vendu Aube! 
> 
> Et la, je me suis dit que c'était dommage car je la lui aurais bien acheté et il y aurait eu moyen de gagner chacun 7,5% du prix payé/reçu en bypassant le TP pour éviter de payer les 15% à Anet.
> 
> Comme plusieurs canards s'amusent encore avec la Forge Mystique pour choper du précu à vendre, je me dis qu'il y a moyen d'être gagnant-gagnant.
> 
> Bref, si cela intéresse d'autres canards, est qu'il serait possible d'avoir un thread du forum dédié et maintenu sur les besoins des canards en terme de précurseurs ou autres armes avec un skin spécial?


Et je l'aurais su, je te l'aurais vendu avec plaisir et même à prix canard.
Mais on va dire que cette chose me brûlait carrément les doigts  ::O: :fear:.

----------


## dragou

Perso need juste twilight, je sais qu'un canard en possédait une il y a quelques temps mais n'étant qu'a 200po/500 (hors investissements pour 150po), c'est pas encore pour l'immédiat (et puis c'est trop cher).

----------


## Kiyo

Je ne sais pas si c'est le bon topic mais j'ai obtenu dans le coffre du béhémoth le bâton "Ultime repos". C'est sur que ce n'est pas un précurseur mais il semble être demandé donc avant de le vendre au comptoir je voulais savoir si ça en intéressait certains (pour une vente en direct, pas pour un don, je ne suis pas si généreuse  ::P: ).

----------


## dragou

Il est effectivement pas mal demandé mais son prix ne cesse de baisser vu que le behemot est farm.
Si aucun canard n'a envie de ce skin, 2 choix s'offrent à toi :

- le vendre très vite
- attendre un potentiel nerf sur les coffres qui feraient un up du prix

En tout cas gg ^^ 

signé Drag qui n'a jamais de bol.

----------


## Zepolak

Dans ce cas, dans le cas d'une baisse des prix, je conseille fortement de le vendre très vite. J'ai eu le cas sur GW1 (loot d'un truc sur le tout début du coffre Zaishen qui ne lootait que sur le coffre du HoH avant) et faut vriament pas attendre que ça baisse. Car ça descendra très bas.

----------


## Kiyo

Ah je ne risque pas de tenter le diable en attendant de voir si le prix ne monte pas vu que, au prix actuel, ça fait déjà plus que doubler mon nombre de po. J'ai des sous qui pétillent dans mes yeux depuis tout à l'heure *_*

Bon je vais faire un tit appel sur le canal guilde et je le mettrai au comptoir.

Edit : Bon en fait je l'ai mis au comptoir, j'ai eu peur de voir toutes ces po partir vers d'autres horizons  ::P:

----------


## Guitou

C'est déjà descendu très bas.
Un canard a raconté l'avoir looté la semaine dernière (day 1 après le changement des coffres) et l'a vendu 78po.

----------


## dragou

> C'est déjà descendu très bas.
> Un canard a raconté l'avoir looté la semaine dernière (day 1 après le changement des coffres) et l'a vendu 78po.


Oui, il était convoité a 150po avant la maj donc c'est sur que la chute est la.
Néanmoins s'il n'y a pas de mise à jour avant le 26 mars (et pour autant qu'elle affecte les coffres), le nombre d'ultime repos ne va que croître, faisant donc baisser de plus en plus les prix et arrivera un moment ou il ne vaudra pas plus que les autres.

----------


## Kiyo

Remarque, ça ne me surprend pas d'avoir looté un exo qui ne se vend plus, c'est plus cohérent avec ma chance ambiante dans ce jeu *mode caliméro*

----------


## Bartinoob

> C'est déjà descendu très bas.
> Un canard a raconté l'avoir looté la semaine dernière (day 1 après le changement des coffres) et l'a vendu 78po.


 ::siffle:: 

Effectivement, j'ai suivi les conseils des canards présents ce jour-là et j'ai très bien fait, le prix s'était stabilisé à ~80 po dans la journée mais il avait chuté à 35 le lendemain matin.

Ceci dit, la dernière fois que j'ai regardé il se vendait à plus de 20 po donc ça reste un loot correct  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

> Remarque, ça ne me surprend pas d'avoir looté un exo qui ne se vend plus, c'est plus cohérent avec ma chance ambiante dans ce jeu *mode caliméro*


Tu sais, j'ai looté un exo ce matin en RvR.

J'aurais pas été en lead, je pense que j'aurais sauté de joie partout. "Quelle agréable trésor" qu'il a dit Donald. Une masse moisie, mais c'est un exo, le truc qui m'arrive jamais ! (J'ai dû en looter ptêtre une dizaine très grand max).

----------


## olih

Alors, voila, déterrage de topic.
J'ai à nouveau fait un précurseur à la forge mystique : Déclin  ::trollface:: 
Prix canard à discuter (et seulement pour des membres d'Insert Coinz).

----------


## billybones

Sans déconner... -_-' j'ai bien fait d'arrêter de jouer j'aurai été encore plus dégouté sinon !

----------


## Mr Slurp

C'est indécent!!!!
BAN!

----------


## Maderone

Nan mais Olih, va te faire foutre là, clairement  :^_^:  

Sinon, je recherche des tulles et de l'ori pour continuer ma prochaine légendaire. Si vous voulez faire un don d'un ou deux (ou plus) ça me dérange pas du tout  ::): 
(Bon et des T6 aussi, mais je doute que les gens s'en séparent  ::P: )

----------


## Zepolak

J'ai compris l'algo ! Dans chaque guilde, y a une seule personne qui peut chopper des légendaires, pour encourager les autres à tenter leur chance & faire fonctionner le siphon à pognon (nécessaire pour juguler l'inflation).
Mais comme CPC, y a quand même pas mal de gens, bah...

----------


## Snydlock

Crève. Dans d'atroces souffrances si possible.
En attendant, on est tous d'accord pour dire qu'olih doit devenir le forgeron mystique de la guilde ?

----------


## dragou

> Alors, voila, déterrage de topic.
> J'ai à nouveau fait un précurseur à la forge mystique : Déclin 
> Prix canard à discuter (et seulement pour des membres d'Insert Coinz).


T'es pas croyable.....

Faudrait que tu tiennes des fiches à jour, tu dois avoir un drop rate de malade....

Néanmoins ici ça m'intéresse, donc look les pm ^^


edit : transaction très rapide, merci Olih!!!

----------


## olih

Donc Declin vendu à Drag.
Et il doit mettre 100po dans le coffre de guilde  ::trollface:: .

----------


## dragou

> Donc Declin vendu à Drag.
> Et il doit mettre 100po dans le coffre de guilde .


Une preuve?

ça sera mis des que le krait sera vendu ou que mes finances auront repris un peu de souffle.


Si pas, pour les transmutations légendaires, rien n'a été fix, rien n'est sur si ce n'est qu'actuellement transmuter twilight l'empêche de retourner dans la forge et donc impossibilité de faire eternity (je ne compte pas la faire mais je trouve que ça incite à la prudence)

----------


## Nessou

Donc tu va te trimbaler avec un espadon PVT ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

L'est pas opti  :haha: 






















 ::ninja::

----------


## dragou

> Donc tu va te trimbaler avec un espadon PVT ?


Tout à fait Thierry!!!

Mais ne crois pas être le seul a avoir plusieurs fois les mêmes armes pour opti  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

Je compte plus mes arcs courts.  ::ninja::

----------


## Snydlock

Bon, je ne sais pas si un canard veut faire le boubou légendaire mais si ça en intéresse un, mon frangin vient de loot l’Élu à la forge.
Alors que ça fait à peine une semaine qu'il met les armes rares qu'il loot sur les WB dans la forge...  :tired: 
Vous pouvez l'insulter et le maudire, il le mérite.
N'empêche, je sens qu'il a le potentiel pour être un olih bis ce petit.  ::|:

----------


## olih

> Bon, je ne sais pas si un canard veut faire le boubou légendaire mais si ça en intéresse un, mon frangin vient de loot l’Élu à la forge.
> Alors que ça fait à peine une semaine qu'il met les armes rares qu'il loot sur les WB dans la forge... 
> Vous pouvez l'insulter et le maudire, il le mérite.
> N'empêche, je sens qu'il a le potentiel pour être un olih bis ce petit.


Et là, tu penses à Tatsu  ::trollface:: 
Marre d'attendre Déclin, il a acheté le précu bouclier il y a 2/3 jours  ::trollface:: ²
Je suis maintenant certain que le jeu le troll à mort.

----------


## Zepolak

Oui ça ressemble à de l'acharnement. C'est combien de po la moitié de comission qu'il aurait évité ?

----------


## olih

Mise en vente = 5% du prix fixé par le vendeur.
Commission Anet = 10% du prix fixé.
Il l'a acheté 245po je crois donc le vendeur c'est fait : 245 - 0.05*245 - 0.1*245 = ~208po.
Là encore, émotionnellement ça va.

Par contre, quand on parle de précu à 640po par exemple, ça ne fait plus que ~545po de benef net pour le vendeur...
100po dans la gueule c'est plus violent.

----------


## Snydlock

> Et là, tu penses à Tatsu


Et à la loi de l'emmerdement maximum.  ::trollface::

----------


## Narquois

Sinon pour parler de quelque chose qui sert à toute la communauté : qui a quoi comme recettes Célestes?

J'essaie de faire un récap dans la semaine sur base de ce qui sera répondu.

PS : Olih, va mourrir!

----------


## olih

Niveau recettes céleste, je pense que j'ai tout acheté (à vérifier).
Du coup, je dois avoir quelques trucs en double dans ma banque hors insigne/inscription/bijou.

PS: pas de quoi  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

Quelle est l'utilité d'un récap, sachant que les composants, tout comme les objets craftés, sont tous liés au compte ?

----------


## olih

> Quelle est l'utilité d'un récap, sachant que les composants, tout comme les objets craftés, sont tous liés au compte ?


S'échanger les recettes ?
Mais c'est vrai qu'autrement, c'est du totalement perso les célestes:
Inscriptions/Insignes/Bijoux/Armes/Armures -> liés au compte.

Le seul truc que tu peux échanger ce sont les cristaux non chargés et les recettes...

----------


## Bartinoob

Je trouve ça dommage que tu ne puisses pas partager les crafts, c'est vraiment chacun pour sa gueule.

Ceci dit, vu qu'il faut attendre un mois de "charge" de cristaux pour avoir une armure, t'as le temps de monter les métiers correspondants  ::trollface::

----------


## Narquois

Effectivement, j'avais pas vu que c'était lié au compte.
Dommage pour l'artisanat...

----------


## Maximelene

C'est dommage, oui. Ils ont vraiment voulu mettre un système de "gating" pour cet équipement. Mais il sort un peu de nulle part, vu qu'aucun autre stuff n'a de telle limite. Du coup, on le sent vraiment le blocage, et ça bloque tout partage. C'est pas très malin...

----------


## Ptit gras

> Alors que ça fait à peine une semaine qu'il met les armes rares qu'il loot sur les WB dans la forge...


Ahah  ::P: 

Pute.

----------


## Bartinoob

> C'est dommage, oui. Ils ont vraiment voulu mettre un système de "gating" pour cet équipement. Mais il sort un peu de nulle part, vu qu'aucun autre stuff n'a de telle limite. Du coup, on le sent vraiment le blocage, et ça bloque tout partage. C'est pas très malin...


Bah après, ça met du même coup tout le monde sur un pied d'égalité, riches et moins riches. Sans cette limitation, j'aurais eu l'armure complète à J+2, alors que là j'vais l'avoir en même temps que les pauvres qui font du rvr  ::trollface:: 

Encore que c'est pas sûr, après tout c'est pas PVT  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Encore que c'est pas sûr, après tout c'est pas PVT


Ouais, d'ailleurs, c'est bien ou pas bien ces armures ?

----------


## Maximelene

Tout dépend de ton build, et de tes besoins niveau caractéristiques. Il n'y a pas de réponse magique.  :;): 

Mais si tu estimes utiliser réellement au moins 4 de tes caractéristiques, c'est valable. Un mec sur Reddit avait calculé quelques trucs là dessus, et en avait conclus que c'était idéal à condition que son build ne soit pas hyper spécialisé (genre berserk, ou full conditions).

----------


## Bartinoob

> Ouais, d'ailleurs, c'est bien ou pas bien ces armures ?


Je vais jouer ça pour mon elem, vu que la classe en elle-même est un super couteau-suisse, je pense que ça devrait être sympa (et perso, je compense la perte de puissance en essayant de jouer avec les combos + cachet de combat).

Peut-être que ça se tente aussi sur un gardien, mais je vais clairement pas mettre ces trucs sur un guerrier  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

> Peut-être que ça se tente aussi sur un gardien, mais je vais clairement pas mettre ces trucs sur un guerrier


Sachant que je ne jouerai probablement jamais, "sérieusement", une autre classe que guerrier sur ce jeu (manque de temps), merci bien pour ta réponse  ::):

----------


## Bartinoob

'Tention, il est possible que pour un war polyvalent, ce soit intéressant (build dégâts/condis ?), mais t'auras fatalement moins de résistance que ton actuel.

Pour ma part, je ne joue pas du tout mon war comme le tien, il est stuff entièrement en berserker, a la résistance d'une moule et sert quasi-exclusivement à balancer des 100 lames, d'où mon désintérêt pour le stuff  :;):

----------


## leplayze

Un perso nécessitant de longuuuueees heures d'entrainement.

----------


## Narquois

Est ce que quelqu'un a testé le Gift_of_Quartz?
Si oui, sont-ils identiques à ceux trouvés dans le bazar (A miner 3 fois ou 1 fois)?

Visiblement, sur le wiki, il est noté : 
=> 5 Quartz Crystals
=> 0-1 Charged Quartz Crystal

----------


## Maximelene

Il s'agit du même truc que ceux trouvés dans le Bazaar, avec une petite chance d'avoir dessus, en bonus, un cristal de quartz chargé.

La mine est dispo dans chaque instance personnelle, mais ne peut être minée qu'une fois par jour, même en allant voir celles des autres instances.

----------


## Bartinoob

J'ai déjà eu un quartz chargé en plus des 3 cristaux, mais aussi 5 cristaux + les 3 normaux. Je ne sais pas si c'était compris dans l'aléatoire ou juste bugué comme tout ce qui touche au minage de cristaux  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

Des fois tu as plus d'un cristal par coup de pioche, oui. La première fois que je suis allé miner ça, j'ai eu 8 cristaux en tout (pour 3 coups de pioche).

----------


## Zepolak

Avoir plus d'un truc par coup de pioche, je pense que c'est lié aux bonus de récolte, dont notamment celui de la guilde, quand les animateurs y pensent  ::ninja::   ::):

----------


## Bartinoob

Comme Maxi, j'ai eu un mini stack de 5, ainsi qu'un cristal lors du premier coup de pioche, puis un cristal par coup de pioche pour les deux coups suivants.

Ça a l'air d'être une chance de proc particulière (5, un chargé, ou rien), mais aucune idée si le boost marche là-dessus ...

----------


## Maximelene

> Avoir plus d'un truc par coup de pioche, je pense que c'est lié aux bonus de récolte, dont notamment celui de la guilde, quand les animateurs y pensent


Non, le bonus influe sur les trucs rares récupérés en récoltant (genre les rubis dans du minerai), pas sur la quantité de ressources "normales" récoltées.  :;): 

Par contre, ce bonus influe sans doute sur les chances d'avoir un cristal chargé, par contre.

----------


## Zepolak

D'accord, mais c'est quoi qui influe sur le fait que tu as parfois plus d'un machin par coup de pioche/hache ?

----------


## Maximelene

Uniquement le hasard, je pense. Il doit y avoir des chances "fixes".

----------


## Narquois

J'achète vos Onyx Core si jamais il y a des vendeurs.  ::):

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'adore Olih.
Tant qu'il ne loot pas la Légende.
Quand il lootera la Légende, là, j'aurai un problème  ::sad:: 
Vu qu'on est pas mal dans la guilde à le vouloir et que je n'ai pas les moyens, je serais très triste.
Donc Olih, s'il te plait, ne le loot pas. Merci.
Et tient des comptes. On veut savoir ton ratio jaunes/précu !  ::o:

----------


## olih

> J'adore Olih.
> Tant qu'il ne loot pas la Légende.
> Quand il lootera la Légende, là, j'aurai un problème 
> Vu qu'on est pas mal dans la guilde à le vouloir et que je n'ai pas les moyens, je serais très triste.
> Donc Olih, s'il te plait, ne le loot pas. Merci.
> Et tient des comptes. On veut savoir ton ratio jaunes/précu !


 +∞



Spoiler Alert! 


Comment ça, précu/jaune aurait plus de sens  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

> *+∞ / 5*


Corrigé  ::ninja::

----------


## olih



----------

